# Tea Tree Oil



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

Where can I find tea tree oil in the grocery store?







What section is it in?


----------



## roomformore (Apr 28, 2006)

If the grocery store has it then it will be in the pharmacy section. Last time I bought it it was by the bandages and antiseptics.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roomformore* 
If the grocery store has it then it will be in the pharmacy section. Last time I bought it it was by the bandages and antiseptics.

Yeah that!


----------



## shaywyn (Jul 3, 2004)

It is kept behind the counter in the pharmacy department of our Kroger grocery store. So, if you do not see it on the shelves, you should ask.







Our local Walmart does not carry tea tree oil. I checked with them just to compare prices.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

pharmacy. and at walmart here, a 2oz bottle is 5 something. whole foods is 6 or 7 and about that for a smaller bottle as well, and ive never seen it anywhere else.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I buy it at the Health Food Store.

We'll see how much longer we're actually allowed to have health food stores.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onelilguysmommy* 
pharmacy. and at walmart here, a 2oz bottle is 5 something. whole foods is 6 or 7 and about that for a smaller bottle as well, and ive never seen it anywhere else.

Yikes. I need to look around. I pay $13.00+ for a 1.7oz. bottle at the grocery store...and it's the cheap store.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

_This thread has been moved to the correct forum for content from Talk Amongst Ourselves to Green Living._


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

I usually find it in the "organic foods" section at Kroger. In the Pharmacy area at Publix or at the herb shop. I never spend more than $6.00 on a bottle.


----------

